

Ask HN to predict: Will we keep staring at computers for the rest of our lives? - rokhayakebe

Ask HN to predict: Will we keep staring at computers for the rest of our lives?
======
noodle
as a society within my lifetime, yes, probably.

as a society in the indefinite future, no, probably not.

as an individual, hell no.

------
lacker
Maybe it won't be "staring" because ubiquitous computing will mean we just
constantly glance at our heads-up displays.

------
tyohn
No I really doubt it. I'd guess society will change as well as technology.

~~~
rokhayakebe
I am trying to figure what would be another method to absorb data.

------
gojomo
Well, starting about 2019, it will mostly be the computers staring at us.

